# Recently Purchased South Bend 409yn (heavy 9)(sn:77937) Series "r"



## MSMDS58 (Jun 12, 2015)

Howdy,

Brief Introduction:

My name is Michael Hartley and I have limited experience using Metal Lathes (Less than 2 years Full Time) but have a fascination/serious urge to own one of the classic/better engineered type machines such as the South Bend 409YN I recently purchased. I have previously owned a Grizzly 10x22 (Sold to my nephew so he could get up-n-running starting a gun-smith trade) and one of the small Asian 7" metal lathes.

Growing up I was taught by my dad to properly rebuild/restore our shop equipment and vehicles (rebuilding numerous engines, transmissions, axles, etc...starting in the mid-sixties as soon as I was old enough ta pick-up-a-wrench) and have vast knowledge and experience doing so, not being afraid to tackle large projects. With his guidance and patience he taught me woodworking, mechanics, and limited metal-smith skills. Driving into my brain constantly that "Take care of your tools and they will take care of you".

I recently found an old South Bend metal lathe on E-Bay and couldn't resist. Turns out it's a 1937 South Bend Heavy 9 w/adjustable gibs; Series "R". Not in the best shape but I didn't want a "Prom-Queen" to begin with. I will be rebuilding this machine to the best of my abilities and, with guidance/suggestions from members on this site, she should be a keeper when i'm done.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll be watching this come together, cool little lathe, love my southbend.


----------



## brino (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Michael,

Welcome to the site....you'll fit right in!!!!

Congratulations on the "new" lathe, as woodtickgreg says so well:


woodtickgreg said:


> (I) love my southbend



That looks very much like the 1937 South bend that I picked up in Dec. 2014. My exact model details are escaping me right now.

Mine could still use some minor work, but I've been too busy using it to actually stop and do them. With you experience I know the lathe is in good hands......and you've got a great group of very knowledgeable people here for support.

-brino


----------



## MSMDS58 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thankye yall,

I was like a 5yo at Christmas after I puled tha trigger n bought her.  She reminds me of the '39 Dodge 3/4 ton pickup I once bought & rebuilt (THAT was a monster) or my '65 GTO.  She's got problems and I aint skeered, just cautious, ta break her down.  Tha Bull Gear needs some attention but my neighbor works as a boilermaker in a plant in LaPort/Deer Park area.  We talked and he has a line onna couple of millwrights he knows who can repair it for me (Tha Best of tha Best according ta him).  I aint afraid of scrapin tha cash tagether ta pay for high quality work.  Tha bed ways are another issue tho (Bad JuJu wore out from what I can summise).

She's a damn sight better machine than tha Tiwanese 10x22 I had even in this condition.  Old American Iron is hard ta beat anyday in my book regardless of tha price.  Hadda minor lapse in judgement before I bought her and picked up a lil Craftsman 109 (Regret) basketcase.  Still up in tha air iffin im gonna rebuild her at tha same time or just Part-Her-Out.  We Shall See...

Hartley


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not familiar with that model.  But looks awfully stout from the pics, and same gearbox as on the old heavy 10's?  Was wondering how big the hole thru the spindle is?  Very cool machine.


----------



## MSMDS58 (Jun 13, 2015)

Same gearbox according to everything I have read up to this point, apron as well.  

Bore through spindle is 3/4".  

Stout is an understatement; close ta 300 lbs as she sits in tha pics.


----------



## brino (Jun 13, 2015)

Michael,

I finally got back to looking up my Southbend 9" part number.......it's a catalog no. "409Y" with a 4-1/2 foot bed.
It is serial number: 94780.

Very similar to your pictures above.

-brino


----------

